#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Εκτιμήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Ανακατασκυή σκαλοπατιού

## geokampou

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,

Πρέπει να προτείνω μια λύση για ανακατασκευή σκαλοπατιού. Το σκαλοπάτι χάλασε για να οδεύσει σωλήνας αποχέτευσης Φ100 όπως φαινεται στη φωτογραφία. 
Η ερώτηση μου είναι αν θα χρειαστεί οπλισμό και πώς θα συμπεριφερθεί σε μια πιθανή καθίζηση;
Πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι άλλο στην ανακατασκευή;

----------


## Xάρης

Προφανώς είναι επί εδάφους η σκάλα.
Το κομμάτι εκείνο του σωλήνα αποχέτευσης δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει με χαλύβδινο ή να είναι εντός χαλύβδινης διατομής μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου;
Οπλισμό θα έβαζα έτσι κι αλλιώς.

----------

